# Another Pregnant Ewe.....why not?? :)



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is the one I am waiting on. Thought she'd be my first girl to lamb, but here it is 8 days after when I thought it would be and she's still hanging on. These pics do not do justice to how much more round she is than the other one in the pen with her, but have fun looking.  







































This last one is the udder of the ewe that just lambed


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures! It goes to show me I have a LONG ways to go on my ewes.

Do the dorpers naturally not have a tail?


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Glad to see my piggies..I mean sheep..arent the only ones who are very messy at their hay feeders! I wish my one girl had her tail docked..easier to see softening and such like it is with yours! sounds like we are lamb watching together!


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Fixed it! It was a little messed up.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

these girls were docked when we got them. They have tails like the Katahdins do. I'm not sure how we are planning to dock them yet.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

You call that fat? 
Here:









THAT is a fat ewe.....and I'll tell you she wasn't carrying twins or triplets. No, that was one HUGE 25% Katahdin, 75% Dorper ram lamb. CARP! On a Fullblood ewe, too. I got to pull that lamb. He was born right after Christmas, but is bigger than ram lambs born in October.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Hehe, Judy. You're right. She's huge!! 

Like I said, the pics don't do her justice, but she is clearly double the size that the girls who just delivered singles was. I hope it's not one, because I dont' want to pull it


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

How's she doing RVF? Any lambs today?


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for asking Candice....nothing yet.  Always waiting....


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Did you weigh him Judy? Our biggest (Suffolk) was born at 18 pounds the poor thing couldn't stand for 2 days. Oddly the mum could and fussed over him constantly. We tube fed him and held him for mum until he could co-ordinate his feet (lots of strength) Then the happy little family went out with the rest and wow what a difference! For a while we wondered if he was a spider lamb but he was in proportion.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

No, I didn't weigh him. I was relieved to have the ewe survive, and he was NOT what I wanted. (sneaky Katahdin ram lambs)

It won't happen again, though. (well, after this year) I've got another cross, )this one a ewe lamb) and one who looks ready to go any day. That hybrid vigor is impressive, though!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Hybrids taste good and there's usually more of them!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

That sure is where he is going! I'm not sure about the ewe lamb. I could keep her in the flock, or sell her for a breeder. 

Kind of curious as to how she would perform.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Might be good might have antlers.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

UPDATE: Went out mid morning and udder is quite obviously twice the size it was in the pictures above. Moved her to her own Jug/Pen around 11 a.m. 

Now it's 2:45 and major mucus and bag now starting to come out!! 

YAY!! Baby(ies) on the way!!!!


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Pics didn't want to upload well, but here was her udder this morning.

And the one from up top


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

TWINS!!!!

A boy and a girl! 

Mom did great, they are dry, up and eating/trying to eat!


Yay!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

congrats!! and I am jealous..I want my ewe to lamb! LOL


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Whew. Congrats! I was going to suggest maybe quads, she was pretty big. Can't believe Judy's only had one!! I sure miss sheep. Well, not my sheep but lambs. Thinking on getting some again, just to raise up to market size so I don't have to deal with lambing and shearing, etc.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats. 
I put my vote in for leaving enough tail to cover private parts. My ewes all have a good 3 inches on and I don't have any trouble telling when they are near lambing.

And Judy, that is so crazy that that was one lamb! I have never seen anything like that. What a miserable deal. Did that take a long time to pull?


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Congrats on twins! I always like twins. That reminds me--gotta make a run out to the barn and check on another whale--I mean ewe.

When I pulled that ram, it seems like it took all morning for her to get ready. Once the top of the head crowned, it took about 15-20 minutes, checking to make sure both legs were there, and pulling with the contractions.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

So that you know it really happened!


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for posting the baby pictures! Still eagerly waiting here to start so always love to see the first ones!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my!! Congrats!!! They are adorable!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

RV, Thanks for being the trend setter! On the last barn check (after Zeus was out throwing a fit) I found twin ewe lambs with a proud mama. They are husky little girls. I've got them and Mom jugged up, so life is good.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Yay Judy!! No fair you got 2 girls though!  The little girl or our twins is pretty petite, I'd guess 2 lbs. smaller than the boy. But I don't have a scale yet, so I don't know what they weighed in at.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

so tiny Royalvalley! momma looks pretty proud!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I think this makes 10 ewe lambs and 4 ram lambs so far. I plan on starting another flock with these girls. I'll be looking for a Fullblood ram lamb this year.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Aww! I'm loving all the dorper lambs!! *drool*


----------

